
Ask HN: Uber for Shipping Containers? - econcon
Why aren&#x27;t there Uber for wharehouse,shipping container?<p>Let&#x27;s say I want to move some goods from port in china to port in Thailand, factory can drop their goods at the port in china.<p>How am I supposed to get the slot for container in ship? And how am I supposed to take my shipment from destination port to wharehouse?<p>It seems like it should be possible to pull Uber on this.<p>Right now you need to phone bunch of logistic companies and agencies and their associates, we don&#x27;t know how long that chain could be and how many middlemen are there.
======
cameron_b
I think you need to either find businesses who need similar services but don't
need whole container volume or folks who want turn-key container-arrives--
container-leaves--container-shows-up-somewhere-else service and they're
willing to pay for it. Otherwise you're going to need ships, because unless
you're floating it yourself, you're going to need to fit in to an existing
profit model and the margins are going to be really thin.

See comments about Uber's profitability.

------
daleholborow
You know that uber _loses_ money, right?

------
zeepzeep
There you have your very own $1M idea.

------
formatjam
www.flexport.com

